# Found this in my yard...



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Any idea what this is that I found in my front yard?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Vibrating mole repeller I think.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> Vibrating mole repeller I think.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I have recent experience going after them.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> I have recent experience going after them.


Dang! That thing is huge!


----------

